# Exercise ball?



## EpicHedgy (Jun 11, 2016)

Okay, before we start, this isn't a normal excercise ball. It's actually meant for ferrets. Have no little slits and actually have openings to get out of.

https://www.amazon.com/Fantastic-Fe...qid=1468176858&sr=1-12&keywords=exercise+ball

It shows recommended for hedgehogs as well and also has one on the box cover.

Thoughts?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

...the hedgehog on the box isn't even the type that's kept as pets. Lazy marketing. Sheesh.

Ok, my thoughts: I think if you stuck a hog in it, there's a good chance they'd just sit there or try to get out of it. Assuming they attempted to run around inside of it like I believe its intended for, I think they would accidentally wind up outside of it, and I'll be honest, I do see potential for injury. Hedgehogs really aren't terribly agile. They just aren't built for it. I think if the ball had like a flat bottom so that it wouldn't roll, a hog might have fun hiding in it and maybe climbing on it, but again, they're not agile like a ferret would be, so I'm not super convinced by that.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The advertising on the box is very misleading, as already mentioned that isn't even a domesticated breed of hedgehog on the box and it also shows guinea pigs on it. Guinea pigs should never be allowed to run in a wheel or ball because it often causes back injuries in them. That ball isn't appropriate for a hedgehog and personally I think it would just be a waste of money.

For the price of that ball you could get a Carolina Storm wheel which is much much safer and your hedgehog will enjoy it more.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I think the ball isn't intended as an exercise ball, more like a play/hidey hut. Similar to the stuffed animal ones for ferrets. 
But, even with that use in mind, I'm not sure a hedgehog would really get much out of it. I could see a ferret having fun with it, but they play very differently and anatomically they are really different.


----------



## Hedgehog Swag (Feb 19, 2016)

I will provide you the opposing view based on experience. My Scrizzie loves her exercise ball. There is not a day that goes by she does not spend 10-30 minutes running around the house. When she is tired or bored she will stop. When I put her ball in her pen she instantly climbs in. Does this mean all hedgies love exercise balls? Of course not they are all very unique.

To say hedgies "are not built" for it is silly. I have watched Scrizzie weave that ball through the house avoiding obstacles hours on end. 

Are they safe? I would think that 10" diameter is small but I believe that is what the Carolina Wheel is as well. I got Scrizzie a 13" exercise ball. When this topic first came up I was told there were numerous reports of injuries, etc caused by the balls. When I inquired about such posts, as I could not find any, one from years ago was used as an example. In my opinion this is an example of what happens on forums. One person reports on something and in short time it has grown to an epidemic as person after person repeats the single post.

Are they 100% safe - I have no clue. I just know that for the pleasure Scrizzie get from the ball the incredibly low risk is not even a concern. She has many hours in the ball with zero issues. As I have stated before Scrizzies quality of life is as important to me as long life. It sometime amazes me that people will try to eliminate every single thing that can potentially happen to a hedgie regardless how small the odds are of something negative will happen yet allow their child to ride a bike. 

One alternative is a saucer. Scrizzie has a wheel but has not touched it since I put a saucer in her pen. I do not know if a 10" wheel causes back issues to a hedgie but it does seem that a saucer is less apt to reverse the spine while running. 

Best of luck


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

There was confusion initially. So everyone is clear, this ball toy, doesn't have doors to cover those holes. It wouldn't work as a ball like for a hamster. By the way, not recommended for hamsters either. 
I don't know how an animal would play with this, but.... 
Exercise Balls aren't reccomended for a few reasons, some pre-date online forums. 
But this thread isn't about exercise balls, it's about this really strange toy. To use it as a substitute for an exercise ball would be pretty much impossible. If it's a house/hidey thing, it sucks because it has the big holes. If it's a push/roll around, there is potential for injury as well as possible inability to use it because of body structure. 
My personal opinion is it wouldn't be worth it for most possible uses. I looked and couldn't find a video to help us out. 

Epic hedgie if you would be so kind, let us know how you see your hedgehog playing with a toy like this and we might be able to come up with suggestions.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I can see a ferret playing with this for sure. My boyfriend's ferret would have loved something like this. Any of the other animals on the list, though, I don't think would know what to do with it and would just wander out one of the holes and under my couch.





Note how when this ferret has the door removed on his ball to make it more like the one linked above, he wants to go back in. That's the major difference between hedgehogs' and ferrets' play styles, in my opinion. Ferrets are really curious, overconfident, and invincible. Hedgehogs are much more cautious and defensive and would rather feel safe.


----------



## EpicHedgy (Jun 11, 2016)

Thank you all for your informative replies!!



Hedgehog Swag said:


> I will provide you the opposing view based on experience. My Scrizzie loves her exercise ball. There is not a day that goes by she does not spend 10-30 minutes running around the house. When she is tired or bored she will stop. When I put her ball in her pen she instantly climbs in. Does this mean all hedgies love exercise balls? Of course not they are all very unique.
> 
> To say hedgies "are not built" for it is silly. I have watched Scrizzie weave that ball through the house avoiding obstacles hours on end.
> 
> ...


Some of the Carolina Storms are 10" but there's 12" ones as well, which I think are the most used.
What exercise ball does your hedgie enjoy?



twobytwopets said:


> There was confusion initially. So everyone is clear, this ball toy, doesn't have doors to cover those holes. It wouldn't work as a ball like for a hamster. By the way, not recommended for hamsters either.
> I don't know how an animal would play with this, but....
> Exercise Balls aren't reccomended for a few reasons, some pre-date online forums.
> But this thread isn't about exercise balls, it's about this really strange toy. To use it as a substitute for an exercise ball would be pretty much impossible. If it's a house/hidey thing, it sucks because it has the big holes. If it's a push/roll around, there is potential for injury as well as possible inability to use it because of body structure.
> ...


I don't think I'm going to grab it due to how odd it is. That's why I was posting here first. I can definitely see why a ferret would love it and yes, I noticed the picture not even being an African Pigmy as well... which seemed odd. I love all of the reactions though.


----------



## Star (Jun 7, 2018)

This is old but, people said the hedgehog isn't a "domestic" one. I've seen people with those hedgehogs, so it's not misleading lol 

__
http://instagr.am/p/BjxvOZsAVG9/
 I believe this is one of those hedgehogs. I want to get my hedgie something she can run around the house with so I'm not sure what to do for my poor hedgie.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Do not post on old threads, check the date before posting


----------

